# The Jolly Bay Giant



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Hopefully these will work, it was a task to get them uploaded!!!

The first day she was at the barn:

DSCF5896.flv video by bkyllo - Photobucket
DSCF5898.flv video by bkyllo - Photobucket
DSCF5901.flv video by bkyllo - Photobucket


Taken earlier this week:

DSCF5934.flv video by bkyllo - Photobucket


I do have more vids, but for some reason they didnt want to load. :-(


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

aww shes such a sweetheart =] I like her Bobbie.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I really like her, Bobbie!!


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

She looks really tall. Nice and dark.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

The videos were really dark for me, so I couldn't see too well. I could see the last one the best... she's sooo cute and curious!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I saw a pink halter! :lol: we need to start our little club :lol: she looks lovely bobbie


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Yea, the vids really do suck, but thats because they were taken inside.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Moxie said:


> Yea, the vids really do suck, but thats because they were taken inside.


I didn't have any problems whatsoever viewing the videos


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

i really like her bobbie shes very pretty and looks well temperd


----------

